# Lowryders Joint Doctors auto flowering light Scheduele?



## Cole (Mar 30, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knows how long it takes for the lowryder strain Joint doctor  to start flowering?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 30, 2008)

lol... no, Cole... they are Lowryders _from _The Joint Doctor...


----------



## billy_fyshe (Mar 30, 2008)

at 3 weeks they should all be showin sex
if any arnt, i think u can safely assume they are female


----------



## Cole (Mar 30, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> lol... no, Cole... they are Lowryders _from _The Joint Doctor...


 

 hahaha,I was wondering ive never heard of Joint doctors lowryder strain?


----------

